# Help needed -I know what I like but I don't know what it's called ??



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi All,

I am really hoping you can point me in the right direction, I have been scouring beans and manufacturers descriptions but I have not seen one that is, what I like from a coffee and of course now I cannot get out to just nip to the local market to get some so please help...

I like ....

OK firstly - O am not an officiando , not at all, not even vaguely - I have a moka pot and a milk heater frother, as yes, heathen that I am, I like lashings of milk in my coffee, perhpas over time, with some help into better beans and better machines, I might be persueded into naked coffee, but for now my tastes are shy and need the milk, I know, I know, I feel the same way about people who have milk in their tea - why bother, why not buy supermarket own brand tea if you are going to murder it with milk, but I am but a coffee hatchling and need to ease myself into things, for now...

I like - Coffee that is silky smooth, caramel tones for sure, yet richly velvety and it needs to be robust enough to withstand being butchered by much milk.

I do not like - nutty, fruity, and particularly , spicey - I have tried a few blends that said they were these things and disliked, verging onto hating the last variety - again this may be down to it being blasted in a moka on the stove, I did read a helpful hint to pop the bottom in cold water as soon as it starts to fill the top - will try that tomorrow.

But the thing is..... All of the above that I tried were Arabica / Robusta mixes, I think one was Arabica 100% -( I remember one of my friends saying 100% Arabica stops the headache / big energy drop, but that was way back in the 70's so perhaps coffee production has changed a bit since then - I should say - if there is an option for headache vs no headache please may I have the no headache suggestion ? Only had a headache that once, we bought coffee from a market in france and it did not suit me well at all.) - so if it is not hte bean it must be the roast, so what kind of roast is going to give me what I want from a coffee?

I should say I am not a fan of coffee shop coffee ( saying hta I have only ever tried starbucks, cafe nero and one other - all as cappucino or americano - I don;t know why but they taste like the cups have been too near the panini maker or something, like oil? is it supposed to taste like that?

I am open to suggestions and willing to try a bag or two from members here ( I may be wrong, but I think I saw a sale section here why I am guessing members import, roast, possibly something else and sell beans / ground coffee on here?) if someone has something they think will fit my needs.

Well I hope I brought a giggle to your day if nothing else 😉


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Catlady101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am really hoping you can point me in the right direction, I have been scouring beans and manufacturers descriptions but I have not seen one that is, what I like from a coffee and of course now I cannot get out to just nip to the local market to get some so please help...
> 
> ...


 Take a look at Rave Coffee. The Fudge blend is a great one to start with, or Chatswood. It feels to me you would like Brazilian coffee, or maybe a Peruvian. Give that a go and see how it goes.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Take a look at Rave Coffee. The Fudge blend is a great one to start with, or Chatswood. It feels to me you would like Brazilian coffee, or maybe a Peruvian. Give that a go and see how it goes.


 Hi,

Thank-you for your reply - I will go a-hunting for Rave Coffee.

I have also contacted a local suppler called runnerbeancoffee which came up on a google search for a local roaster, I noticed some people here buy from a local roaster so thought I would give it a try, but again the search parameters are tied to you knwoing hte lingo, which I don't 😉

Brazilian - possibly - I know this is probably anathema, but.... I don't really know what the coffee was that people were giving me that I liked, but I do remember once trying a few coffee pods with a freind from work who had a new one which came with a multitude of different pods, and i think I did like once called brazilian dulche gusto a bit, frankly they all tasted a bit thin to me, but we were breaking ina coffee pod machine, and have heard that takes a while and is possibly never going to give you a proper coffee? no idea, never had one.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

You have set quite a difficult one here.....

OK. Working from your liking for milk and not fruitiness (!) I am going to suggest what some may think is absurd.

Ethiopian and Kenyan coffees just lurve milk. They are known for fruitiness but to avoid this, I would suggest going for natural process with both and/or washed process that has been roasted to medium dark. The darker end of roasting tends to remove the fruity tastes and emphasis the chocolaty/caramel tastes.

As a very broad statement, the natural process coffees tend to be less fruity than the same coffee that has been through a washed process. This may also be why @MediumRoastSteam suggested Brazillians---they are almost all natural process.

Another path to follow would be Honey Process coffees, the Costa Ricans are usually reliable and consistent. These are typically sweet and heavy bodied.

Perhaps, when safe to do so, you could go to a local independant coffee shop (thread on the forum) try a few to see what you like!


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

The brazilian coffee from Rave is very good for tastebuds like yours. I think it is their cheapest single origin. It works well even in my B2C, no hint of anything fruity, which is very rare for coffee to work like that in the machine.

The moka pot makes most coffees taste good (I've learnt to use it in Italy with the hot water in the bottom), the Brikka version is my favourite.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

You would do well with black cat coffee's chocolate blend, or raven's chatswood.

Rave do Italian job as well which does have a little robusta in, but it's chocolatey to me more than nutty. It's probably one of my favourites for a milky drink, and makes me want to get an espresso machine.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Take a look at Rave Coffee. The Fudge blend is a great one to start with, or Chatswood. It feels to me you would like Brazilian coffee, or maybe a Peruvian. Give that a go and see how it goes.


 I did indeed and wow - it is very Fudge - lovley but I think I may have misspoken when I said caramel, being a nube and all, it was delish and will definitely try it when I nexy make my super dark chocolate cake, would go swimmingly with that but on its own ( with oodles of milk) it is a little too sweet for what i am currently looking for.

I will try your suggestion of honey processed costarican - if anyone has a suggestion for who migh sell such a thing, I am all ears.

thank-you so much for your help - am working my way though everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Batian said:


> You have set quite a difficult one here.....
> 
> OK. Working from your liking for milk and not fruitiness (!) I am going to suggest what some may think is absurd.
> 
> ...


 sorry - twas you who suggested honey processed - again many thanks and any suggestions of who might do such a thing very welcomed


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Morningfuel said:


> You would do well with black cat coffee's chocolate blend, or raven's chatswood.
> 
> Rave do Italian job as well which does have a little robusta in, but it's chocolatey to me more than nutty. It's probably one of my favourites for a milky drink, and makes me want to get an espresso machine.


 Hi, I have not tried Rave's italian job yet, as my initial order from my local roaster The runner bean coffe company, sent me a pack of theirs , and not sure if they would be comparable, but I did very much enjoy that one, a little more chocolaty on the end than I am looking for if I am being super picky - and do take my falvour note descriptions with a giant pinch of salt as am new and only describing what I taste - which may be very wrong right now, but the italian job from runner bean is so far my favourite.

next am going to try the honey processed costarican if I can find one, but have Rave italian job on my list of to try.

thank-you for your suggestions, and I do like my little mokka, although now I know Bialetti do a stainless steel one, may ask santa for an upgrade 😄


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Catlady101 said:


> sorry - twas you who suggested honey processed - again many thanks and any suggestions of who might do such a thing very welcomed


 Google is your friend. Try looking at the forum sponsors first. I tried Google, the first one was Horsham Roasters. They had an interesting offer on Costa Ricans, a dual buy of a natural and a honey process.

Sorry I can't be more specific as I do not buy roasted coffee! I roast my own! And yes I do have some red honey proceess C-R!


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Batian said:


> Google is your friend. Try looking at the forum sponsors first. I tried Google, the first one was Horsham Roasters. They had an interesting offer on Costa Ricans, a dual buy of a natural and a honey process.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more specific as I do not buy roasted coffee! I roast my own! And yes I do have some red honey proceess C-R!


 thank-you - I might try them, for persoanl reasons though I avoid anything Horsham related.

speaking of red honey - I did go a-googling when the suggestion came up as I had no idea what it was - honey much nicer name than mucilage😁 and having looked at the options red honey was the kind I thought I would like, sweet yet no so dark as black that might be a little too earthy

so two questions to you, o wise one

1. How do I find out who the sponsors of this lovely forum are ( so I can go a-shopping)

and

2. these red honey beans of yours - do you sell or raost only for personal use?

enquiring minds needs to know...


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Check the banners at the top.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Catlady101 said:


> thank-you - I might try them, for persoanl reasons though I avoid anything Horsham related.
> 
> speaking of red honey - I did go a-googling when the suggestion came up as I had no idea what it was - honey much nicer name than mucilage😁 and having looked at the options red honey was the kind I thought I would like, sweet yet no so dark as black that might be a little too earthy
> 
> ...


 Sponsors get the banners at the top and bottom of the site, I'm not sure if there is a list anywhere? Sponsoring is not necessarily a guarantee of quality, but many folks on here will vouch for @Black Cat Coffee and @Coffee by the Casuals as roasters to support as they both champion quality coffee, are active on this forum also share a nice discount to members.

Another great way to support the forum and try awesome coffee is the LSOL monthly subscription run by members @Daren and @Hairy_Hogg - its a not for profit sub where you get to blind taste different beans each month and have a bit of banter with members about tasting notes, brew methods and so on. Check the threads and you'll get the picture, plus some more ideas of roasters to try 🙂


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> Sponsors get the banners at the top and bottom of the site, I'm not sure if there is a list anywhere? Sponsoring is not necessarily a guarantee of quality, but many folks on here will vouch for @Black Cat Coffee and @Coffee by the Casuals as roasters to support as they both champion quality coffee, are active on this forum also share a nice discount to members.
> 
> Another great way to support the forum and try awesome coffee is the LSOL monthly subscription run by members @Daren and @Hairy_Hogg - its a not for profit sub where you get to blind taste different beans each month and have a bit of banter with members about tasting notes, brew methods and so on. Check the threads and you'll get the picture, plus some more ideas of roasters to try 🙂


 @Stu Beck

will do - Have ordered a little something from Black Cat, next are the Casuals, just need to figure out which one - choices choices.

thanks again, most helpful


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Catlady101 said:


> thank-you - I might try them, for persoanl reasons though I avoid anything Horsham related.
> 
> speaking of red honey - I did go a-googling when the suggestion came up as I had no idea what it was - honey much nicer name than mucilage😁 and having looked at the options red honey was the kind I thought I would like, sweet yet no so dark as black that might be a little too earthy
> 
> ...


 Look for the banners at the top of the page for sponsors---click.

I have a few roast sharers who are local to me.


----------

